# Choosing a clinic abroad?! support after recurrent miscarriage



## Jazzi87 (Sep 24, 2015)

Hi All! 

Dipped in and out of these forums over last couple of years but never really posted.. so here it goes I'll start with my back story.

I'm 28 my husband is 30...the women in my family have a hx of early menopause so I've always known I would need to "get on with it" early so to speak.

2011: 1st pregnancy caught us by surprise while living in Australia, shocked but pleased. Early miscarriage 6-8weeks (spontaneous). Stopped using contraception following 

2013: Finally got pregnant again few weeks before we got married...miscarriage again @ 6-8 weeks (spontaneous) 
Started to panic following this...went to GP...waiting for referral to fertility clinic .... 

2014: referred to fertility clinic low AMH 4.6, FSH and LH all within range....more waiting... Lap and Dye nil significant apart from small amount of endo that they removed. Husband apparently has "exceptional sperm" great all down to me then ;(
Hysteroscopy show arcuate uterus/ borderline septate advised by fertility consultant @ Nuture in Nottingham to leave it be as recent research has shown minor uterine abnormalities have no impact on IVF success rates. 
Started taking all the supplements under the sun DHEA, Coenzyme CQ10, asprin etc also having acupuncture and fertility massage regularly, lost weight, drinking awful juices, doing yoga, no alcohol/caffeine    

Oct 2014: decided to have immunology work up prior to cycle. Clotting factors all Ok. NK cell Biopsy shows high activity 10.8% will need prednisolone. Waiting to start cycle with next period 

November 2014: period never came I'm Pregnant...feeling like its some kind of miracle, start taking prednisolone straight away feeling so hopeful. Scan at 7 weeks little heart flickering away. Started bleeding immediately after scan consultant tries to reassure me its due to cervical irritation. Re scan week later..no heart beat and a uterus full of blood. Decided to wait to see if my body will miscarry naturally...never happens.. got an infection...D&C 23rd Dec. Products sent for genetics work up. 

So that's my little sad story..not as tragic as some I have read.. I know. But its hard to accept you appear to be as barren as the Sahara desert @ 28! humor is my way of dealing with things. Got a feeling my genetic results are going to come back abnormal so my one NHS funded cycle will be off the table (as PGD is not covered in our area), so we have started to look at egg donation abroad.

I have been looking at serum in Greece as there is lots of info about it on here but then was reading something about Czech Republic and it also looks like a good and cheaper option. 
Just wondered what clinics people have used in Czech Republic and how did they find them? Worried that I won't get the immunology input I need so would be especially interested in hearing the experiences of people who have a similar clinical picture to mine. 
Also considering having my funny uterus "normalized" just so I know everything is right..it may not be clinically significant in the research but it might make the difference for me.    
Thanks for reading 
Any input would be gratefully received  

Jazz xx


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Jazz  

So sorry to read of your journey. I moderate the Czech boards too so it's worth popping over & asking on specific clinic threads, the ladies are all lovely   The busiest clinic is definitely Gennet, followed by other popular ones like Reprofit & Zlin. It may be worth getting your immunes looked at here in the UK - checkout the Immune section. Dr Gorgy is very good but expensive, Prof Quenby is good too. 
Just heading out the door but shout if you need any more help

Bundles x


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi Jazzi87, i am sorry to know yr story. I agree with bundles, if you consider de abroad, look at international boards on the fertilityfriends. You will find comments and reviews that give y insight in different top rated  ivf centres abroad (Greece, Spain, Czech rep, Poland and so on). I would also encourage you to do as much research as possible in your decision making. And, of course, ask ladies, who are very helpful and knowledgeable. Good luck


----------



## amber-ruby (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi Jazzi, I don't know much about the Czech clinics but thought I would comment regarding immunology treatment abroad. I am having my treatment in Northern Cyprus. My first attempt was with own eggs, this time I am going for donor eggs and for the first time I will b having full immune protocol including extended steroids and intralipids as well as aspirin. This clinic seems to be very knowledgeable about immune reactions and the connections to recurrent miscarriage so there are def clinics abroad who will provide this support. It's probably worthwhile emailing round a few until you find one that is right for you. good luck x


----------

